# Warning: Very Graphic Photos



## OreoThief (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, if you didn't want to see, you probably wouldn't have opened this thread up. I was trying to "desensitize" myself this evening, by researching injuries that I might find on the job. I didn't think I would have a problem with it, until I started reading some posts on here.... now I'm not too sure I'm all that tough. :unsure:

I have to admit, even looking at these photos made my tummy squirm a bit, which makes me wonder if I'm even cut out for this. If I can't handle photos, what will I do in reality? I can't POS (puke on scene... just made that one up). Has that ever happened to anyone here? Is the vicks vaporub thing true? Does it help? Do people use it?

Anyway, this was actually a pretty good link to see some graphic (mostly suicide) injuries. I hope you guys don't think I'm warped, but then again, aren't we all, just a little bit? I can't believe I'm getting cold feet here. Words of encouragement and advice are hereby requested. Here's the link, only look if you want to.....

http://www.suicidemethods.net/pix/listpix.htm


----------



## crash_cart (Nov 16, 2007)

OreoThief said:


> I was trying to "desensitize" myself this evening, by researching injuries that I might find on the job.



I don't doubt that you, as well as the rest of us, will see some gory things from time to time.  I'm a newbie, so take my advice for what it's worth.  I guess that I question as to whether or not you really need to "desensitize" yourself to this kind of thing.:unsure:  If it happens, it happens.  You are not required to give yourself shock therapy in order to somehow respond better on scene.  That is not a prerequisite for you to do and quite frankly, you would be better prepared by keeping positive, having a support system in place, and focusing on more "productive" matters such as your protocols and personal health.  No matter what, I hope it works for you.


----------



## MayEMT (Nov 16, 2007)

right along with crash_cart's comment, another thing to keep in mind is that although pictures can give you an idea of what youre going to see, out in the field its a totally different story. your adrenalin kicks in, and your main focus turns into treating your patient as opposed to being worried about how bad the situation looks. when you start thinking your getting cold feet, reflect on the reason you became an emt on the first place. youre probably just like the rest of us who want to help someone in need, whenever and wherever we may be. 

after a while you'll just know if you'll be able handle it throught a career span or not. its not for everybody so dont feel bad. but by all means dont let any pictures deter you. give yourself a chance, take some deep breaths, and make your patient your priority.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2007)

I, for one, am wondering why you posted the link to those pics.  In line with crashcart's post, becoming desensitized to human injury/suffering should not be our goal.  If it happens, it happens.  If it doesn't, then it doesn't.

This thread will remain for now, provided you can explain why we should leave it here.  Posting graphic pics for educational purposes is allowed, but to post graphic pics just to do so will not be allowed here.


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Guys,

You know what? I don't have all of the answers. I don't know if I "need" to be desensitized or not, and I don't think anyone else does, either. Perhaps desensitize was a poor choice of wording- "prepare" may have been a better choice. I feel that when someone makes a commitment to being in this line of work, they need to honestly evaluate themselves, and whether they are capable of it. Yes, I do have some nervous jitters prior to starting a new job, and I'm more concerned about what type of reaction I will have to some of the sights I will see, than I am concerned about actually seeing them. Anyone who is "certain" that they will be fine and can handle it is lying to themselves. The truth is, unless you've been "field tested", B) you really don't know..... and you won't until you have the experience. I had a student in my EMT school go to their first clinical, and never return to class. It happens, and yes, I agree, this field is not for everyone.

crash cart and Mayemt- thank you. 

FFEMT:

I have no intention of "justifying" why I posted the link to ensure that it remains up on the board. By all means, if you feel it's inappropriate, I apologize, and please do take it down. I did not intend to offend anyone, including you.

Having said that, I'm not sure why you made mention of human injury and suffering, in conjunction with desensitizing. I have NEVER said anything even close to that, and I'm a bit offended that you implied that it was why I posted the link. Actually, if you check, the link is a good one, with decent merits behind its purpose. It also has observations noted for educational purposes (possibly for folks like us) that I didn't even notice until I read the captions, which certainly helped me out. You may or may not be aware, but plenty of people "lurk" h34r: on this board, just like I did in the beginning. They may do so for several days or weeks before actually making their first post. Many people start out on this board for educational purposes, or to get a glimpse "inside" EMS. They may be considering EMS as a career goal.... or perhaps were brought here by a search engine. I'm sure plenty of people would be interested in viewing the link for many different reasons. If there are some that are clicking on it to make jokes or for some other twisted reason, :wacko: I'm not responsible for that.

On a final note, I am fairly new here, and while I thought that my posting would be appreciated by others who, like me, are curious as to what these types of things actually look like, apparently my intentions were misunderstood. I have seen a couple of other postings where people have been "attacked" to the point that they stopped posting on this board. You may want to re-read my original post, and then yours. I think you're being a bit harsh.... but then again, perhaps I need some more desensitizing. :lol:


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, and by the way, based on the number of views my original post has gotten so far, there must be a lot of folks who are either curious like I was, or worse........:wacko:


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 16, 2007)

The photos on websites are designed for a shock value. If that is what you are looking for, that is what you will see. If you want to look at them from a medical aspect, your mind will allow you to see them in a different view. 

If you take a class or seminar on "Mechanism of Injury", you will see photos of trauma from all angles including the autopsy. These will be presented to you for learning and hopefully that is what you will see. 

Pictures like these do not present the scene in reality. These are just pictures and do not provide the emotional trauma of other "victims" who may have witnessed the event and the loved ones present.  The focus will have to be on them since a body of obvious death will not be the one requiring your services for any longer than determining death.  That will be the true test of what you can handle. Grief and loss of a loved one will truly be the most difficult things you will encounter.  It will by far out weigh any gore at scene.

And yes, there will be scenes which may make you nauseated. If it is an obvious death, you may even have a chance to vomit. But, remember, there may be others at the scene that need you so try to compose and focus quickly.  Even in death, the body must also be respected so unprofessional comments should never be made anywhere on the scene.  

After 30 years, there are still a few things (very few) that make me take a step back momentarily to recompose myself.  The whole purpose of being there to help someone keeps me grounded and the gore goes to the background.  The adrenaline and professional focus will hopefully win out over any other urges.  

Also, it is good to know someone, either an experienced EMT, Paramedic, other medical professional or chaplain that you can talk to when a scene does bother you. Everybody is human and sometimes even a minor injury or illness can trigger something that you might want to express to someone.


----------



## TheDoll (Nov 16, 2007)

VentMedic said:


> The photos on websites are designed for a shock value. If that is what you are looking for, that is what you will see. If you want to look at them from a medical aspect, your mind will allow you to see them in a different view.
> 
> If you take a class or seminar on "Mechanism of Injury", you will see photos of trauma from all angles including the autopsy. These will be presented to you for learning and hopefully that is what you will see.
> 
> ...


i think that this is a very helpful post. for those of us who are newer to this profession, i think there is often a looming question in our minds of how much we'll be able to handle. i don't wonder as much about it now, but i did, especially, as i began my emt class. now, i take some comfort in being confident that i can handle a lot of different types of situations and people. i also tell myself that is okay, if i have trouble with something on a run. i know i will take care of my mental/emotional/and physical health. 

i can understand oreothief's wanting to see how much she/he can deal with. i think that posts such as this one will help oreothief, as well as other people wondering how they will fare in tough situations.

ps--as far as gore goes. i used to be a huge horror movie fan, but ever since working in a burn unit, i don't really like watching blood and guts movies anymore. i don't know why, but that's just the way it is now.


oops! and i forgot one more thing...ventmedic, if you wouldn't mind, would you mind mentioning the types of things that after 30 yrs still make you uncomfortable? if you don't feel like sharing these things, then i completely understand. also, i'm not asking for gory details. i'm just curious at the types of things that still have an impact on someone who has spent that kind of time in ems. if you decide to explain, then thank you. if you decide not to, i hope you are not offended that i asked!


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 16, 2007)

Vomiting hits my queaze mark.  Not vomit, but the sound effects that go with it. If they can vomit quietly, I'm okay. 

I am also a Respiratory Therapist. In the hospital, I had a nurse vomit on me and the patient who she was holding while I was doing a nasotracheal suctioning. Luckily she did it so quick and without warning or noise that I stayed composed and cleaned up the patient.  Now if she had vomited with sound effects to cause me to also vomit...that would not have been a good place to be as a patient.  I can suction vomit all day long from a patient as long as my equipment is making more noise than they are. 

The other is watching hip replacement surgery. I'm fine with open heart or open abdomen but would prefer not to do OR rotations in the ortho rooms.  

Trauma, burns and taking people off life support do not phase me even with many family members present. But, I really hate seeing hammer and chisel working on bone.  I don't vomit, but I cringe to where I am thankful for the face mask I'm wearing.


----------



## TheDoll (Nov 16, 2007)

okay, i gotcha! thanks...yeah i suppose we all have our cryptonite. mine is poo. i can deal with vomit like a champ, but please don't poo on, near, or anywhere around me!

also, i hope you don't take offense to this, but i found the following to be absolutely hilarious! i mean, this made my week, i think 



VentMedic said:


> If they can vomit quietly, I'm okay.


this might have to become my new sig with your permission.


----------



## PPB8881 (Nov 16, 2007)

I also have a problem with fresh poo


----------



## futureemt (Nov 16, 2007)

OreoThief said:


> Well, if you didn't want to see, you probably wouldn't have opened this thread up. I was trying to "desensitize" myself this evening, by researching injuries that I might find on the job. I didn't think I would have a problem with it, until I started reading some posts on here.... now I'm not too sure I'm all that tough. :unsure:
> 
> I have to admit, even looking at these photos made my tummy squirm a bit, which makes me wonder if I'm even cut out for this. If I can't handle photos, what will I do in reality? I can't POS (puke on scene... just made that one up). Has that ever happened to anyone here? Is the vicks vaporub thing true? Does it help? Do people use it?
> 
> ...


WOW!!  I don't what else to say!!!  It really didnt' bother me, but I was really amazed and made one of these funny faces in astonishment...only thing so far that get me is changing my daughter's fish tank when it sits to long.....ewww!!


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 16, 2007)

TheDoll said:


> also, i hope you don't take offense to this, but i found the following to be absolutely hilarious! i mean, this made my week, i think
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No offense taken.

Might be a good saying for a coffee cup to sell at medical conferences and/or bars for the morning after.


----------



## futureemt (Nov 16, 2007)

OMG THAT WOULD BE HILAROUS ON A COFFEE CUP......:lol:


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 16, 2007)

LOL @ "vomiting quietly"........... 

we may have to pay royalties for this one. :lol:

And I'm a female OreoThief, for what it's worth. ^_^


----------



## futureemt (Nov 16, 2007)

LoL yea at vomiting.....think we can make millions ....

My husband just read this and really thinks I'm wacko now....hahahah


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 16, 2007)

futureemt said:


> My husband just read this and really thinks I'm wacko now....hahahah



If he only thinks your wacko, and doesn't know it yet, you're just not trying hard enough.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 16, 2007)

I remember 25 years ago discussing with an experienced Paramedic, that things .."_ still get to me_".. Having a whopping 5 years experience, I still remember distinctly what he said..._ "The time, when nothing gets to you, is the time to leave the profession"_....  That being, we should always remember the "human" factor. 

I used to teach with all the gore and shock value, to "see if students really can take it"; when in reality, I was the foolish one not knowing, it really has nothing to do with the job. Yes, there are situations, scenarios that one will have to deal with. With my vast and broad experience, there is probably little I have not seen and in truth do not care to see. One learns to deal and handle it at the time, and then think about it later. If it is a repeated occurrence, one may have to seek another profession. 

Hopefully, one will be educated enough to be able to separate the "job" aspect versus the "gore" value. I have found the more in-depth and educated, the less "gore" it appears. Although, everyone has their "breaking" point. This is a very important point. Most of the time, it is dependent on how well I feel, etc. I worked with a moonlighting ER Doc, that would get pale at the site of blood and sound of crepitus. So it can affect anyone, anytime. 

Remember, if they are "non-workable" the patient has been changed to the survivors. Be respectful to the body, and especially to the family. Yes, everyone deals with such events differently, but in the public eye be professional. 

* personally, I do not like the Vicks trick. It opens my nose up and it enhances my smell, something I do not want to do at the time. I personally carry a small bottle of cologne, I spray on surgical masks, and breathe through that. 

R/r 911


----------



## TheDoll (Nov 16, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> * personally, I do not like the Vicks trick. It opens my nose up and it enhances my smell, something I do not want to do at the time. I personally carry a small bottle of cologne, I spray on surgical masks, and breathe through that.
> 
> R/r 911


whoa, that's good to know. i've been planning on buying some vicks to use. for the most part, i've just become more of a mouth breather.


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Ridryder911
> 
> * personally, I do not like the Vicks trick. It opens my nose up and it enhances my smell, something I do not want to do at the time. I personally carry a small bottle of cologne, I spray on surgical masks, and breathe through that.
> 
> R/r 911



It would probably be my luck to get a partner who still uses *HAI KARATE *men's cologne.


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 16, 2007)

Rid,

You're the first person I've heard to say that Vicks doesn't work. Hmmmmm......


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't do the mouth breathing thing, makes me feel like I'm tasting it.  I'd rather deal with the smell.  

And I read this thread , because I read everything.  I didn't open the photos though, because there are some images I don't think we need to put into our brains.  

We see a lot of stuff in our work.  Pictures I don't think prepare us for the full sensory assault of the actual event.  Personally, vomit, poo, no problem... but the code brown combo of blood and poo... that gets me.  Sort of lives in my nose for a while after.  That and the homes of animal lovers who are hygenically challenged.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2007)

OreoThief said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You know what? I don't have all of the answers. I don't know if I "need" to be desensitized or not, and I don't think anyone else does, either. Perhaps desensitize was a poor choice of wording- "prepare" may have been a better choice. I feel that when someone makes a commitment to being in this line of work, they need to honestly evaluate themselves, and whether they are capable of it. Yes, I do have some nervous jitters prior to starting a new job, and I'm more concerned about what type of reaction I will have to some of the sights I will see, than I am concerned about actually seeing them. Anyone who is "certain" that they will be fine and can handle it is lying to themselves. The truth is, unless you've been "field tested", B) you really don't know..... and you won't until you have the experience. I had a student in my EMT school go to their first clinical, and never return to class. It happens, and yes, I agree, this field is not for everyone.
> 
> ...




Like I said, if it was for an educational reason then I have no problem with it.  Your first post left open the some room for misunderstanding that reason in this was to desensitize yourself to things you may see in the field only.

As far as this forum goes, I am well aware of the number of lurkers here.  I'm also aware of how many of these members may be under the age of 13 based upon COPPA registrations.  I am also aware of my responsibilities to the forum as a Community Leader.  Posting graphic images just to be gory goes against what this forum is about.  As a reminder to everyone, the job of the Community Leaders is to ensure the forum grows and evolves in a manner consistent with the intentions of the forum owner.

Forgive me if I misunderstood your intentions in this post, but I wanted to make sure of what your intentions were before I removed/edited the post.  Based upon your response, I have no problems with the thread at this time.


----------



## jakobsmommy2004 (Nov 16, 2007)

OreoThief said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You know what? I don't have all of the answers. I don't know if I "need" to be desensitized or not, and I don't think anyone else does, either. Perhaps desensitize was a poor choice of wording- "prepare" may have been a better choice. I feel that when someone makes a commitment to being in this line of work, they need to honestly evaluate themselves, and whether they are capable of it. Yes, I do have some nervous jitters prior to starting a new job, and I'm more concerned about what type of reaction I will have to some of the sights I will see, than I am concerned about actually seeing them. Anyone who is "certain" that they will be fine and can handle it is lying to themselves. The truth is, unless you've been "field tested", B) you really don't know..... and you won't until you have the experience. I had a student in my EMT school go to their first clinical, and never return to class. It happens, and yes, I agree, this field is not for everyone.
> 
> ...



Are you one a fire dept? If not then everything else will be just taking transport calls. It would be very rare to see this as a Basic. The most ive seen so far is decon our strecher that the patient pooped on


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 16, 2007)

ffemt8978 said:


> Forgive me if I misunderstood your intentions in this post, but I wanted to make sure of what your intentions were before I removed/edited the post.  Based upon your response, I have no problems with the thread at this time.



Forgiven, and forgotten. Thanks for clarifying for me.


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 16, 2007)

jakobsmommy2004 said:


> Are you one a fire dept? If not then everything else will be just taking transport calls. It would be very rare to see this as a Basic. The most ive seen so far is decon our strecher that the patient pooped on



Actually, "we" are the 911 for the entire county in a rural area. There's lots of car accidents and tractor/farm equipment accidents. I'm taking this into account while prepping for hire.


----------



## Kendall (Nov 17, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> Hygenically challenged.



Heh - I like that! 

I agree with a number of you, graphic scenes happen, and we honestly can't say if we will be ready for them or not. It is something we all are aware of when going into this job. As a few have said as well, it is the most important thing to treat your patient and when the worst happens be respectful and professional to the family, friends and bystanders. 

For you as an EMS provider, it is essential to have a support network - coworkers, peers, chaplains, counselors - whatever you may need. 

Personally - I can't handle the sound of vomiting, either. Or crepitous - makes me cringe. The worst is body odor and urine (hygenically challenged persons)! Makes me gag... Ugh


----------



## So. IL Medic (Nov 17, 2007)

OreoThief said:


> I was trying to "desensitize" myself this evening, by researching injuries that I might find on the job.





TheDoll said:


> i think there is often a looming question in our minds of how much we'll be able to handle.
> 
> i'm just curious at the types of things that still have an impact on someone who has spent that kind of time in ems. if you decide to explain, then thank you. if you decide not to, i hope you are not offended that i asked!



And other curious new additions to our profession....

When I first started, I was worried about how I would react to the first major trauma, or code, or other shock situation. Then I found that when the extreme occurred, I was so concerned about and focused on my patient that there was simply no time for shock. I think we all attain that state in our own ways.

Although I don't have Vent's extensive experience (yet that is, I am closing my first decade of service), the blood, gore, vomit, poo, or general nastiness never have gotten to me. What does get me is the emotional impact to the loved ones.

Case in point - a call to a 2 car mvc on a 2 lane highway, high speed head on collision. My unit and another worked on extrication and treatment on car #2. A family - dad driving, mom in front passenger seat, young boy in back. All restrained. Impact so fierce that mom's knees were driven into her chest leaving 3-4 inch dents in her chest. After extrication, she coded in the other truck before they left scene. The boy - lacerated spleen and liver, collapsed lung. The dad, my patient, injuries included bilateral femur fractures, one open, one leg also had tib/fib fracture with crush injury to foot, hemothorax. Got the boy and dad to hospital about 4 mins away. While the ER was screaming for a surgical team for the boy as he circled the drain in the trauma room next door, the mom pronounced dead in another room, I was with the dad who had regained consciousness and was screaming for his wife and kid while the trauma team worked. He looked at me and begged me to tell him about them. Here it was, 2 days to Thanksgiving, his wife dead, his boy dying, and he might not walk again for a long time if ever, and all I could think to myself was happy f****** Thanksgiving, sir. My heart tore apart right there as I tried to get him to calm down and focus on himself for the moment.

Any amount of gore or puke is much easier to take than that.


----------



## skyemt (Nov 17, 2007)

jakobsmommy2004 said:


> Are you one a fire dept? If not then everything else will be just taking transport calls. It would be very rare to see this as a Basic. The most ive seen so far is decon our strecher that the patient pooped on



acually, we are not part of FD, and we don't do transports... it's all 911...

remember, many different parts of the country have different setups... if it's not your experience, it may be for a large number of others...


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 17, 2007)

I haven't looked at those pictures. I don't like to see blood and guts, whether in real life or in pictures. But when I have to, I do it. There were gory photos in my EMT text book. I think that when you have to do it, you can do it. When you have to save someone's life and they're bloody and gory, you do what needs to be done.

By the same token, I suffer from motion sickness in cars and trucks (anything smaller than a tour bus) if I focus too much on something inside the vehicle. For example, if I try to read in a moving vehicle, I get quite ill. But I have found that I can read a patient's reports and charts in the back of a moving ambulance because I _need_ to do it to complete my own report (commerical ambulance transport report). So I've tried to read a book in a moving ambulance, and nearly got sick. The only difference was one I had to do, the other I didn't. Weird.


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 17, 2007)

So. IL Medic said:


> While the ER was screaming for a surgical team for the boy as he circled the drain in the trauma room next door, the mom pronounced dead in another room, I was with the dad who had regained consciousness and was screaming for his wife and kid while the trauma team worked. He looked at me and begged me to tell him about them. Here it was, 2 days to Thanksgiving, his wife dead, his boy dying, and he might not walk again for a long time if ever, and all I could think to myself was happy f****** Thanksgiving, sir. My heart tore apart right there as I tried to get him to calm down and focus on himself for the moment.



OMG what a story. How terrible. Now, don't leave us hanging... what did you say to that poor man? Honestly? Not what did you wish you said.... what exactly did you say????? Inquiring minds want to know. If not, I want to know. :unsure:


----------



## So. IL Medic (Nov 19, 2007)

OreoThief said:


> OMG what a story. How terrible. Now, don't leave us hanging... what did you say to that poor man? Honestly? Not what did you wish you said.... what exactly did you say????? Inquiring minds want to know. If not, I want to know. :unsure:



What could anyone say? So I lied and told the truth. "Sir, we need to focus on you right now. Your wife is in another part of the ER, your son is being treated in the next room. I'll get you more information when I can but we need to work on you right now. The best thing you can do for them is to cooperate with us."

I didn't think he needed to know any more than that at the moment and noone on the trauma team offered any more info either. Luckily, I didn't have to be the one to tell him. We had to take off for another call fairly soon afterwards.

That can be a plus in our job. Sometimes it seems we see the worst the world has to offer but there's always another run to take us away.


----------



## daedalus (Nov 21, 2007)

VentMedic said:


> Vomiting hits my queaze mark.  Not vomit, but the sound effects that go with it. If they can vomit quietly, I'm okay.
> 
> .



while since i posted on any internet forum.

Ventmedic, thats one thing that will get me as well. When I was younger I used to hear my sister vomit at night and I would soon follow.

First post!
haha.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 23, 2007)

*Pictures VS. Experience*

I know that part of learning is getting the hand's on experience, I just want to stress on one point.  No amount of pictures will ever prepare you for what is out there in this field.  It is important to remember that these  "victims" where once living beings.  Some of these folks might have not amounted to a hell of a lot or they did the world a great deal of good.  All I know is that if these folks felt that much anguish to end it all then let that be.  When you run a call like that it can test you about who you are and what you are all about.  Please remember, that this time of the year has the highest rate of suicide.  As you run these calls please remember this, the survivors must go on.  These calls are not for "you tube" or to be taken on a personal cell phone camera.  We must have respect for the living and the dead. -_-


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 23, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> We must have respect for the living and the dead. -_-



This bears repeating...


----------



## firetender (Nov 24, 2007)

I have to agree that the hardest always ends up being what you least expect or want to witness which is usually in the emotional realm.

I will cop to having had a certain wonder at the more gory things, like: "WOW! So that's what really happens when you...!" 

And about 10 years post medic, when all those cop chase shows came out I was fixated on watching accidents happen, seeing as for so many years all I ever got to see was the aftermath. Therein lies my curiosity and morbid fascination.

We've put ourselves in a position where we are exposed to extreme examples of this thing called life. To deny that we are curious about the world we are a part of is to cut off an aspect of our learning curve that could be used for the good of others.


----------



## firetender (Nov 24, 2007)

> (1) I hope you guys don't think I'm warped, but then again, aren't we all, just a little bit? (2) I can't believe I'm getting cold feet here. (3) Words of encouragement and advice are hereby requested. (4) Here's the link, only look if you want to.....


 
1. Just a little bit, and gloriously so!

2. Put on socks, keep walking, they'll warm up, and whatever you do, don't stop.

3. You're sick as the rest of us.

(All of us who looked, anyway.)

4. And those who didn't have other glitches as wierd.


----------



## firetender (Nov 24, 2007)

*...and furthermore*

I actually went back to the site and looked again. At first it was wondering if it's true, as I've said on a number of occasions, that the further away I've gotten from EMS the thinner my skin and the weaker my stomach has gotten.

And you know what happened? The pictures reminded me how when I was a medic I learned that our life is not our body.

Thanks, this was quite a worthwhile trip!


----------



## Arkymedic (Nov 24, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> I can't do the mouth breathing thing, makes me feel like I'm tasting it.  I'd rather deal with the smell.
> 
> And I read this thread , because I read everything.  I didn't open the photos though, because there are some images I don't think we need to put into our brains.
> 
> We see a lot of stuff in our work.  Pictures I don't think prepare us for the full sensory assault of the actual event.  Personally, vomit, poo, no problem... but the code brown combo of blood and poo... that gets me.  Sort of lives in my nose for a while after.  That and the homes of animal lovers who are hygenically challenged.



Technically...when we smell through the olfactory it is only after we have tasted...lol


----------



## ErinCooley (Nov 25, 2007)

Editted to add, this was supposed to be a response to So. Il medics response about family members.
Wow!

I lost my 3 year old in August... I was almost done with my first quarter in school but not far enough to have begun ride-alongs.  In October, I did my first ride along.  My first day was an brachial artery injury.. man versus tractor augar.  I almost lost it, not over the man but over the wife standing there, scared to death, praying for her husband. I know what that feels like.  I still havent seen much, I did see an 18 year old kid, thrown 90'+, bled out before we got there.. didnt touch seeing that wife, emotionally.  I can already tell that the families are going to be my biggest struggle in this career!!!


----------



## Medic8388 (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't believe that pictures, videos, or any other media can prepare you for the awful things you may encounter in the field.  The reason for this is, like so many other people have said, pictures leave out the emotional aspect of emergencies.  You can look at open femur fractures all day long, but thats not going to help you in the field when you have to work with a patient who is hurting so bad he wont cooperate.  We are not just there to physical healing and comfort to our patients we are also there to provide emotional healing to our patients and their families.  I have found in my limited experience that if you are able to calm someone down and let them know everything is going to be ok you can make a world of difference for them.

As a medic I am often asked 'whats the worst thing you've ever seen?"  The reply is always "a devastated family".


Andrew Woodard


----------



## rescuepoppy (Dec 10, 2007)

*Desesitize?*

i dont want to desensetize,I dont think we should become unfeeling zombie who can look on trgedy and suffering without feeling. All we can do is try to handle every call professionaly, with respect and dignity. I always tell myself I did not put that person into whatever the situation maybe.All I can do is to return them to their loved ones. After several years some things still get to me I remain professional while on-scene,then I allow myself to have whatever response is appropriate in private. Just remember we are still humans, dont let yourself get cold and unfeeling it will only bring on burn out.


----------

